# pennsylvania Emergency List



## 2004 f250 psd

so why not make a list of local plow contractors. 
name your location.. post a contact number.
print out the list throw it in your truck if ya get in a jam call those who are local see if anyone can help. this could be a good thing.

(thanks for the idea payton, dont get mad)

f250 8.2 boss v + salt dogg 1.5yard 
newholland lx665 skid loader
kubota l4330 loader

C&J plowing 
610-960-9174
Connor Langan
chester county PA


----------



## J&R Landscaping

No plow for my new truck yet but I can assist with residentials.
Covering lower bucks county. 

Joe 
267-934-6459 (cell)
215-781-8753 (office)


----------



## deere615

Ya no plow for my truck yet either.(Hopefully next year.) But I do plow with my quad so I can do driveways and sidewalks.
In and around McKees Rocks (Bellvue, Robinson etc)
Brad 412-400-7129(cell) :waving:


----------



## bandacon

I could help out in the eastern suburbs of pittsburgh, ( monroeville , irwin, ect)
just let me know what info you need.


----------



## daplowman

Harrisburg, PA - Looking for dependable back up. Like wise i would be willing to back up others in the Harrisburg area.


----------



## lilweeds

*You can call if needed*

610-802-0744

I have a busy schedule, but will try and help if needed!


----------



## Joshjeepcj7

josh 610-258-5925 can help in upper bucks and northampton


----------



## iplowmore154

Waiting to see what we have available but I am alway looking to help anyone in need when our trucks free up.


----------



## DBL

Douglas Brothers Landscaping
Tom
610 656 8561


have all the trucks in my sig. running.....our stuff is mainly in the west chester and exton area


----------



## BOSS550

I am available for emergencies or an xtra plow when I get my regular customers done.
I have my tractor with loader and 7 foot snow blower and my dump with 10 foot straight blade available. Possibly could bring 2 more trucks when they are free with 7.5 foot straight blades. 
Reading, Boyertown, Pottstown, down to about the Limerick area of Montco

610-334-4041cell


----------



## Duncan90si

I have a full schedule but I'll help if I can. 
Butler County
Equipment in sig.


----------



## KenP

We're pretty much booked, but have truck in a very large area. Call and well see what we can do. 610-275-7980


----------



## 92XT

ken will call us when it gets outta hand .........................will he have the cash?


----------



## KATTRANSPORT

92XT;449308 said:


> ken will call us when it gets outta hand .........................will he have the cash?


Whats that mean?


----------



## 92XT

he pays well . i know ken . You know Ken?


----------



## KATTRANSPORT

Just signed on with hpk this season. Seems like a very well ran operation. I hope so otherwise I just threw 5k out the window on a mack daddy salt spreader


----------



## 92XT

we gotta get an eyeball partner , maybe lanarch chokenpuke whadda ya say?LOL


----------



## KATTRANSPORT

The Lanarch is only for the brave. What part of town you from. I've seen your rig around. How about mine black 08 450 CC


----------



## 92XT

just give me a call.dino 610 457-9721 we ll set this town straight.


----------



## 92XT

just give me a call.dino 610 we ll set this town straight.


----------



## DAVID1963

*available!!!*

Have some of my own contracts to fulfill but afterwords i may be available,2004 F-250 BOSS V,snow blower,walk behind spreader and a helper,fully insured. I'm in the telford,souderton,lansdale,hatfield,montgomeryville,sellersville,perkasie,quakertown,coopersburg areas and willing to plow plow plow until I'm scraping black top payup 267-221-6117


----------



## rfed32

rich 215-768-4851

montgomery/bucks county till the 1st of jan

shippensburg pa after the 1st...

chevy 1500
7'6'' unimount
lesco 350lb tailgate salt box
one pda cell phone
some coffee


----------



## StoneDevil

*Pennsylvania Rollcall*

Seems like the PA boys don't visit this site much, unlike the other states


----------



## 92XT

StoneDevil;459587 said:


> Seems like the PA boys don't visit this site much, unlike the other states


They like to hold the coin for 45-90 days ............dont flush here.


----------



## StoneDevil

I see that umm


----------



## J&R Landscaping

J&R Landscaping;422613 said:


> No plow for my new truck yet but I can assist with residentials.
> Covering lower bucks county.
> 
> Joe
> 267-934-6459 (cell)
> 215-781-8753 (office)


Have to change my original... I now have an 8' Western for the truck ready to push if we ever see some snow..... payup


----------



## deere615

> J&R Landscaping-Have to change my original... I now have an 8' Western for the truck ready to push if we ever see some snow..... payup


I agree I want Snow!!


----------



## hosiersL&L

*Have Trucks Will Travel*

I have 2 trucks each with Meyers 71/2 ft. blades and hitch mount spreaders. I am from the Reading, PA area and I'm willing to travel due to lack of snow here.

Fully insured.

Please call 610-689-3721

Shane Hosier
Hosier's Lawn & Landscaping


----------



## zappalawn

zappa lawn care
412-512-0199 nick
north hills pgh pa


----------



## Stoneheadmtn

Palmyra to Carlisle. Call if you get in a jam. I've got a buddy w/ skidloaders/boxes that only does one apt complex. 717-215-8993 cell. Jon


----------



## BETHELSKIER

I am available this winter if anyone needs help.Greater Harrisburg area. Thanks, Mike [email protected] 
(717)503-6271


----------



## dunlaps lawncare

814-671-0880 venango county


----------



## GreenManEnvy

I'm in Carbon County - 610.442.7964


----------



## iceberg

*berks chester area*

We are busy but if someone is in a jam i would be glad to try and help
Cell 717-629-7679


----------



## mike6256

Lehigh valley area, if available will help.
484-239-4090
email- [email protected]


----------



## SGC08

We're in Monroe County. If someone gets in a bind, give us a call and we'll try to help.:waving:

(570) 402-5100.


----------



## DBL

Looking for a sub in the West Chester area by job and hourly job pay...must be able to salt....pm me if your interested


----------



## CptnDruk

*Available for eastern PA and NJ*

I'm available for the remainder of this season. I have a F250 with a 10ft Blizzard based in the Lehigh Valley. Also have 4 additional trucks, 2 with V-box salters ready to go if needed that are based in central NJ. We all have experience in residential and small and large commercial sites as well. Call me at anytime for either fill in or contract work.

Matt, (610)216-8115


----------



## catpaver825

allentown here 3 backhoes,2 wheel loaders,few pick ups with salters mark 610 972-8314


----------



## flakesmeangreen

I don't think there's anyone near me but I'm in Pike County. I have a full route but would probably be available once my stuff's complete.

Tim 570-470-3784


----------



## fordzilla1155

Western Lancaster Co., Eastern York Co. 1-800-968-7929 BOB


----------



## CptnDruk

*Lehigh Valley - Plow Available*

I have a F250 Crew Cab with a 10ft Blizzard ready to go in the Lehigh Valley if anyone needs some help. I can be reached at 610 216 8115. Thanks. Matt


----------



## SnyCo

bloomsburg, berwick, danville, orangeville
micah 570 759 0777


----------



## Snowguy01

Erie county 6 trucks and a few loaders some salters also in you need a hand 814-434-0418 mike


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST

North East PA, Lackawanna County i'm in the Scranton Area, 2005 Ford F-250 SD, brand new 8' snowdogg, Commercial insurance.570-614-4649 cell 24/7 during snowfall, Keith


----------



## larold83

muncy,hughesville,unityville,huntersville
larry 570-506-0718


----------



## TightSqueeze

*'08 F-350 w/ 8.5' Western Pro Plus*

Operate out of Montgomery County... Full Commercial Insurance... Owner/Operator of my business... Will travel as needed... Ready any time when my accounts are not in need of full crew service... Call Eric @ (215) 290-0637


----------



## Stoneheadmtn

*Harrisburg Area*

We've got a full schedule this winter but I just added another skidloader and spreader so will still try to help anyone in a pinch. Anymore guys here from Harrisburg/West Shore?
Jon 717-215-8993 cell


----------



## SNOWPLOWBUZZ

Philadelphia and surrounding area.......

Alex
215-806-9566


----------



## Dave Jr

East Falls


----------



## Avalanched

*Looking for work!*

I am a contractor out of the Philadelphia area. Looking for some one that may need help in locations that are getting snow when we are not. willing to travel up to 300 to 400 miles if need be. I have close to ten years, seasonal experience pushing snow.Mostly Commercial office buildings. There is no milking the clock or messing around here. I am in it for the Hrs. Would be willing to help just one time but ultimatly would like to connect with somebody to help on a yearly basis as well. Keeping in mind I am commited to Philly when it fires up here.
Not sure how it will work out, but willing to try! Pete - 410-430-0148 cell [email protected]

08 F-250 Diesal Powerstroke - 8ft. Boss Plow
Warren Stainless 2.0yrd. Spreader
Bobcat T-190 Rubber Track Machine, with Plow 
Labor if needed as well.
Chevy 2500, 6.0, Meyer Plow
Hi-way 1.5yrd. Spreader


----------



## paradise1229

Hello fellow Pennsylvania plowers!

I can help those in the Sharon / Hermatige (Sp) area if needed. 

Charles Miller 330-979-1072
Fully Insured, Available 24/7


----------



## doccafs

Boyertown Berks county PA & Gilbertsville Mont. county PA, I plow in the Boyertown area. I have a few big lots and driveways, I plow alone but can help out any one in need, I dont salt or shovel. I do have a salt spreader but not in stalled on truck. Need help give me a call and I will see if I can help you out. 
Just ask for 
Doc
4843005187


----------



## JMill_PA

Central PA (Dauphin, Cumberland Co. & surrounding areas)
717-648-3974


----------



## bmac32

92XT;452341 said:


> lanarch chokenpuke whadda ya say?LOL


are you taking about the llanerch diner?


----------



## SnyCo

another year... i have equipment in bloomsburg, berwick, mifflinville and surrounding areas. i've had more accounts comment that our service is the best they've seen yet.
snydercontracting.net 
570 759 0777


----------



## Stoneheadmtn

*Harrisburg West Shore*

Have a skidloader w/ operator avail. for the season. And a back up truck that could use some work. Mechanicsburg/Dillsburg - bulk salt in stock. call Jon 717-215-8993

More Snow! 
Atlantic City Monday for the Pool & Spa show.


----------



## Bucky Hughes

Im in the western Pittsburgh area with plow n salt spreader ready to go 24/7 
412-848-0053


----------



## pushinDE353

I am From Delaware and have a large set up of trucks with plows and salters on them, also tractors and skid steers and i am ready and willing to travel up to Pa. if there is a storm up by you guys and you need good dependable help please contact me or send me a message thank you now lets get some snow!


----------



## SullivanNursery

Adams County/York county here. 24/7 and bulk salt available 
8611 Blizzard plow on a 08 f550 with 2 yard salt spreader 
JD 4720 loader with 8' blade
JD CT332 track loader with bucket
717-637-7979


----------



## brenster

Southwestern PA .. Mon Valley Plowing ... 
412 983-0700
[email protected]
Brent E. Kovac


----------



## GreenManEnvy

GreenManEnvy;617333 said:


> I'm in Carbon County - 610.442.7964


Update: I was in Carbon, up until the end of February 2011.

I am now a bit further south and west, located in Lancaster County. Phone number is a cell and stays the same: 610.442.7964.


----------



## SnyCo

over insured and a long list of happy references.
www.snydercontracting.net www.snyco.co
570.759.0777
[email protected]


----------



## superdog1

*Available*

We are insured, experienced and ready to work. We have 4 trucks available, 2 w/spreaders. 3 full ton PU with 7.6 blades and one dually dump with 9ft blade. 1 PU would be available ASAP, dually after 3hr route and the other 2 PU after maybe a 4hr route. Willing to travel anywhere in Lebanon Co, Western Berks, Eastern Dauphin, and Northern Lancaster Co's. Wolfe Landscaping 171-507-2221


----------



## jeffslawnservic

NE Philly and surrounding areas of Bucks and Montco. 215-534-3224 Also frequently up in the Doylestown/ New Britain area for school.


----------

